# 5.5 months golden retriever Joy



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

*Attention!* Video blocked in the US and Germany due to soundtrack copyrights. I'll try to upload it to another video hosting and post here later.
Thanks for watching!​


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

http://videobam.com/bnNDP - another video mirror


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a handsome boy you have!


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a handsome boy, how old is he?


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

6 months now


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

New video! 6 months and 1 week!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Thank you for sharing.


----------

